# Unterstützung gesucht: &quot;FusionPlay – Heroes&quot; - ein mobiles Kartenspiel mit NFC-Chip



## Fusion-Player (9. Mai 2017)

*Unterstützung gesucht: "FusionPlay – Heroes" - ein mobiles Kartenspiel mit NFC-Chip*

Hallo liebe PC-Games Community,

wenn es euch nicht stört, möchte ich euch gern ein einzigartiges Projekt vorstellen, an dem ich derzeit mitarbeite. Wir sind nur ein kleines Team mit ebenso kleinem Budget, aber wir haben ein großartiges Spiel entwickelt!
Unser Spiel „*FusionPlay – Heroes*“ ist das erste mobile Kartenspiel, bei dem jede einzelne Karte einen *NFC-Chip* beinhaltet.  Dadurch spricht die Spielkarte mit dem Smartphone, welches dann die Spielkarten zum Leben erweckt. Das patentierte Spielkonzept ist super schnell und in einer Minute zu erlernen. Man muss kein dickes Regelwerk mehr durchlesen, sondern lernt das Spiel direkt beim Spielen. Mit der Zeit erschließen sich dem Spieler die unzähligen Strategien und Möglichkeiten und die wahre Komplexität und Spieltiefe.
Ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir planen den Start einer internationalen *Kickstarter *Kampagne für den 15.05.2017.
Einen ganz kleinen Teaser des Spielkonzepts gibt es auch schon:
https://youtu.be/s8Xric0tYLs
Ansonsten kann man auch bei Facebook eine Menge Bilder und Infos zum Spiel finden:
www.facebook.com/FusionPlayHeroes

Falls ihr das spannend findet und mehr über diese Innovation aus Deutschland erfahren möchten, zögert nicht und fragt mich! Ich hoffe, es ist für euch in Ordnung, dass ich das hier poste. 

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,
Stephanie


----------



## Fusion-Player (15. Mai 2017)

Hi an alle,

das Kartenspiel ist jetzt live und ihr könnt euch hier über Kickstarter ein Paket sichern: https://goo.gl/GiQRHl




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es Fragen gibt, dann immer her damit


----------

